
Efficient Startup Hypothesis - jnussbaum90
https://medium.com/@josh_nussbaum/efficient-startup-hypothesis-4e94effefc1a#.gg60zbkva
======
exolymph
I'm not sold on this, but the theory is interesting.

~~~
jnussbaum90
Don't get me wrong, it definitely has its flaws and is by no means all
encompassing as these things tend to happen in cycles regardless.

